# Guitar Center opening in Stafford this month



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just a heads up Guitar Center is moving into the old Border Books space in The Fountains in Stafford (Kirkwood/59S). This is terrible news for my bank account. :slimer:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

i went by there the other day and they still have a LONG way to go. haha


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

*I called them today, and they are opening tomorrow, Thursday, 27 Oct at 7:00PM. Yes, that is correct, at 7:00PM. *


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

7-midnight. I'm gonna swing by there after band practice to check it out.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I passed by there about 5:00 and people were starting to line up at the door. They've got a tent set up and a Gibson bus is out front also.

http://gc.guitarcenter.com/grand-openings/sugarland/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> I passed by there about 5:00 and people were starting to line up at the door.


haha


----------

